# september atlanta herfs?



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

i'll be up visiting some family in atlanta the third week in september. and i'm already looking for ways to get away. anything going on around that time? what are some good b&m's to hit while up there? and are there places aside from b&m's that you can smoke at? thanks


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

B&M depends on what part of Atlanta you are going to be in. Blue Havana II in Alpharetta (North side of town) is one of the best. 

There is a crew that got together a couple of weeks ago and we are going to try to make it a monthly thing. Give us dates and we may be able to get everyone together when you are in town.

Michael


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> B&M depends on what part of Atlanta you are going to be in. Blue Havana II in Alpharetta (North side of town) is one of the best.
> 
> There is a crew that got together a couple of weeks ago and we are going to try to make it a monthly thing. Give us dates and we may be able to get everyone together when you are in town.
> 
> Michael


The weekend of the 26th of september. I'm going to roswell(?) not sure where that is, last time i went they lived in deluth. -Richard


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

rrplasencia said:


> The weekend of the 26th of september. I'm going to roswell(?) not sure where that is, last time i went they lived in deluth. -Richard


Richard,

If you are going to be in Roswell then you will be very close to Blue Havana II. Alpharetta is the next suburb north of Roswell. Jim at Blue Havana II is a frequent poster here.

We will keep that date in mind and maybe we can work something out.

Michael


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Richard,
> 
> If you are going to be in Roswell then you will be very close to Blue Havana II. Alpharetta is the next suburb north of Roswell. Jim at Blue Havana II is a frequent poster here.
> 
> ...


Michael
Thanks for keeping the date in mind. I would definitely like to check out Blue Havana II. I'll bring up some goodies right off the rolling tables at Pepin's place. -Richard


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

rrplasencia said:


> Michael
> Thanks for keeping the date in mind. I would definitely like to check out Blue Havana II. I'll bring up some goodies right off the rolling tables at Pepin's place. -Richard


Richard, Sounds good. PM me when the date gets closer.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

PM me as well, Marietta is not far from Roswell


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Put me in coach, I'm ready to play.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

what are the bev. laws like in the area regarding b&m's? do they sell? can you bring your own?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

rrplasencia said:


> what are the bev. laws like in the area regarding b&m's? do they sell? can you bring your own?


Some do sell, some you can byob and some its not allowed. It really depends on where the shop is located. There are also plenty of bars that allow cigar smoking. If we set an official date and time and we ask real nice, Jim (Blue Havana II) may let us herf at his shop (byob after hours only)


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I will be in the Caymans the 3rd week of September, but if anything changes, I will do what I can to make the Herfin


----------

